# Email-Server als Bindeglied zwischen Pop-Account und Outlook Clients



## donshrimps (6. Februar 2004)

Hallo zusammen,
ich möchte einen Email-Server aufsetzen, der mir meine Emailkonten (Pop) abruft und die Emails speichert. Mehrere Clients (Outlook 2000) sollen auf die Emails zugreifen können. Am besten wäre, wenn die jedoch auf dem Linux-Rechner gespeichert blieben und alle Clients den gleichen Stand hätten. (d.h.) auf dem Server arbeiten. Zusätzlich sollte es ein Webinterface geben zum einloggen von außerhalb - weil an manchen Orten gmx undsoweiter gesperrt ist *g*.
kann mir jeman Hilfestellung wie man sowas unter Suse 9.0 einrichtet?
Gruß Samuel


----------



## Stibie (6. Februar 2004)

Hi!
Der Dienst heißt Fetchmail!
hmmm....aber ich kann dir jetzt nicht sagen, welches Programm nen Webinterface hat....


----------



## Terrance & Philipp (7. Februar 2004)

Das hat afaik kein Programm gleich dabei. Du müsstest einen Webmailer installieren. (Wahrscheinlich mit Apache.) Ich habe von SquirrelMail bisher nur gutes gehört. http://www.squirrelmail.org


----------

